# GTR - AMS ALPHA 9 package



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it worth spending £15k for a 950 hp package by AMS?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

£15K for 950bhp, are you sure? I'd have thought it would be more like 3 times as much as that, if not more. Does that include gearbox, brakes, diff, fuel system upgrades as well (all needed with the extra power).

Sounds way too cheap.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

we can offer 800-850 conversions with greddy or hks kits, GTC clutch kit cobb or ecutek for £25k plus vat, but genuine 900 plus become a lot more ££..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ill have two J lol
kk


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wow... looks like anything over 750bhp is mega expensive... however if properly done it's gonna be one of the most powerful cars out there on the street...


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

that kind of power for me is literally unusable for normal road driving so would only be worth it for me as an out and out track car or drag racing imo.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont think its worth the money... You will never be able to get the money back when it comes time to sell. Id use that and buy the next toy  radical, atom, etc

Stage 4 is a great place to be... Next will be the brakes, the sound system and finally the suspension. With some other things thrown in inbetween... for safety reason. 

Admittedly, having never driven a 950bhp GTR (I hope I never do........ otherwise I will want one), I can say I have no need for it


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> above 750bhp would req engine build !! Rods,bearings,geskets,porti
> Turbos, fuelling (pumps,inj,) induction,map/maf conversion,intercoolers,exhaust,down pipes,y pipe,AP,gearbox,clips,clutches,
> 850bhp and above headwork,porting ,cams,valves,breather system,1st gear kits !
> 950bhp and above , Turbo maninifold, hybid systems, such as GTX 30/35 ect,extra fuelling
> ...


With a grand old price tag of.......? :lamer:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Stage 4 is only tickling a GTR * ASK ALL 750R+++ owners what they think!
> and then ask the 1000bhp club guy's
> you only live once lol
> More detailed breakdowns are being displayed on our new web site soon to be released by SVM


I have to agree with kk here, 650-700 is very useable on the gtr.

but we would only do to 650 then forge engine..

but once over 850 the car is a serious machine and over 1000 its also a lot of fun ;-).

to be fair i use and keep it to 850 on the street and over 1000 for those special times.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think to talk about when you can use it, if it's worth it or what the reslae price is missing the point. Because we have different requirements.

I wouldn't go high power because I just can't justify setting fire to that much money.
But there are guys out there clearly in far better financial positions that think nothing of spending £40k to go down Santa Pod a second faster.

Good luck to them. 
At least they are testing the limits of what the GT-R can do, which we all benefit from.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

MrGTRMan, the Alpha 9 turbo kits work well. We ran a set on a car last year which made a comfortable 830bhp on pump fuel.

If you have any questions just give us a call.

Regards

Iain


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I think to talk about when you can use it, if it's worth it or what the reslae price is missing the point. Because we have different requirements.
> 
> I wouldn't go high power because I just can't justify setting fire to that much money.
> But there are guys out there clearly in far better financial positions that think nothing of spending £40k to go down Santa Pod a second faster.
> ...


Im with you on this... I could not spend 40k like that!

Its far from "tickling the GTR" consider what has to be changed (engine build, gearbox, clutch, fueling and if you forget the brakes and suspension :banned... but I am glad that there are people out there doing it all - awesome to see! :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

A 35GTR around 600bhp/600lb/ft torque is the perfect road car , usable in all condtions, I have seen the same story on the earlier 32/33/34GTR's customer wants more and more bhp then the car isnt usable then he falls out of love with the car and then sell his pride and joy.

Dont go figure hunting with these car, it's all about a usable car in all condtions.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

after 650 bhp would the car not be better off with a new gearbox.

Like a 7 or 8 speed one or at least change the gear ratios of the current one. 

0-120mph your going to go from 1 to 5th gear then from 120-200+ your going to be stuck on 6th.

rather have 7 speed box and 700bhp
then 6 speed box with 1000bhp


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Impossible said:


> after 650 bhp would the car not be better off with a new gearbox.
> 
> Like a 7 or 8 speed one or at least change the gear ratios of the current one.
> 
> ...


Don't think the GR6 would handle that many gears, you are going to be compromising the width of gear and with that sort of power seems counter intuitive


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Yes maybe but i think its come to a point where companies have done great innovating and making 1000+bhp engines. And power is no longer an issue that its time they tried to do something with the gearbox.

Maybe the GR6 cant handle it but i'm sure given enough money they could do something, maybe dont use the GR6 use something else or redesign it.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Impossible said:


> after 650 bhp would the car not be better off with a new gearbox.
> 
> Like a 7 or 8 speed one or at least change the gear ratios of the current one.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what gearbox ratios your GTR has, but mine pulls an indicated 160mph in 5th gear.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'm not sure what gearbox ratios your GTR has, but mine pulls an indicated 160mph in 5th gear.


I was think the same thing.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I am constantly drawn to going for a higher power conversion above the 612bhp/600ft.lbs I have but the costs are admittedly quiet huge and I really don't want to sacrifice anything in terms of turbo spool / response which is one of my main concerns, I like the almost instant snap of the stock turbos especially at stage 4 levels. What are the general opinions on what power level is the tipping point on std cams and engine capacity at which lag starts to ruin the fun as a daily driver?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'm not sure what gearbox ratios your GTR has, but mine pulls an indicated 160mph in 5th gear.


I was also thinking that I get 103 for 3rd....



bobel said:


> I am constantly drawn to going for a higher power conversion above the 612bhp/600ft.lbs I have but the costs are admittedly quiet huge and I really don't want to sacrifice anything in terms of turbo spool / response which is one of my main concerns, I like the almost instant snap of the stock turbos especially at stage 4 levels. What are the general opinions on what power level is the tipping point on std cams and engine capacity at which lag starts to ruin the fun as a daily driver?


I think the number everyone uses is 650bhp, then you have to spend a lot more money! After that it is rods (probably the rest of the engine as well), circlips, brakes (at a minimum), clutch and the list goes on...

I dont think lag is noticable on stage 5, but not sure once you start going up from there. 

I love my Stage 4 612bhp/610lbs - perfect...... :clap:


----------



## actionbstard (Aug 24, 2012)

The Hulk lived a world recorded 218.03 top speed Number one in the world for a few days.That was in wet conditions.Can't even think why not wait acouple of days and get it right in a nice dry runway.
The ams alpha destroyed that record a couple of days later with a 233.1 mph run.
Good luck AU SVM Guys.
By the time you try again these guys will be at 240mph.
I have to give it to the Hulk tho.Even tho it looks ugly as sht sure the pilot has heart.
Gutz to run on wet conditions.
:bowdown1:

as far as getting 900hp for 15k.Some one got something wrong along the way.Not happening


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol must be in my head.  ill go for a run and keep my eyes one the speedo.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

15k for 950bhp? Is that just the labour charge ??


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

What sort of ball park figures are we looking at for say 750bhp?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

750R is from 15k
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Dont go figure hunting with these car, it's all about a usable car in all condtions.


Wise words imo.


----------



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

- Alpha 9 Package- Alpha Series by AMSPerformance | Premium Nissan GT-R Performance Upgrade Packages - - Scroll to the bottom of the page, there you have it. 25k dollars is £15k right?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

'Starting from' and 'labour not included' maybe worth entering into your reasoning?


----------



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh. Right. Yeah.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate getting into the HP wars as a dyno is nothing more than a tool but I can quote you trap speeds to make things make a little more sense.

Most stock motor ALPHA 9's make about 675-700whp on us 93 octane. That translates into 138-141mph trap speeds in the quarter mile and has been duplicated several times over by our customers. Anything past these levels really requires an engine build even if its just a mild build comprising of just upgraded pistons and rods. 

The trans side is a bit more complex. That really depends on what the car is being used for. I have many customers that run stock transmissions with this setup never having had an issue. However I would recommend doing at the very least a PPG 1st gear, Dodson Clips, Billet B basket and the other parts sheptrans.com uses in their stage 1 build. I also like to push people into the super stock clutch at the very least but if you are only going to run pump gas power you really don't "need" it.

I am always open to talk but I don't get on here that often. You can email me or feel free to work with Iain and the guys at litchfield. They are very up to speed on our line and what is needed to make the car reliable at any HP level.

Also labor rates at every shop are different based on overhead and the quality of the technician. I know that most ALPHA 9 packages start here at about $30,000 USD installed. That doesnt mean that is what it would cost in the UK as if memory serves me the operating costs over on your side are indeed much higher.

Eric


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Eric,

Have you done any conversions or people who only want o change the rods and not go th whole hog on an engine build?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Never just the rods but we have done just rods and pistons with totally stock cylinder heads. I have a few cars running around at about 800whp at that level and have been for over a year. It's a solid setup for those looking to do just the 

Quite possibly the biggest mistake made by some tuners is over complicating the process. Just because someone makes an aftermarket part for the car does NOT mean its better. Perfect example is ignition, even our 1600whp ALPHA OMEGA GT-R runs stock ignition coils and stock spark plugs. We have actually tried colder plugs from HKS and the car just doesn't seem to run as well on them. Keep it simple and keep it clean. When we design a part here we make sure it is Better than stock not only in performance but in fitment and reliability...if its not then we toss it into the scrap bin and stick with the stock piece.

Eric


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

UK labour prices are higher than America, Australia, New Zealand etc but that is often due to the ridiculous overheads in this country compared to those mentioned. The owners and staff of the UK tuning shops are not exactly getting rich!

Another problem that we suffer with here Eric is the taxes we have to pay on imported products. It hurts bad!! 10% import duty and 20% VAT which works out at 32% on top of what we pay the supplier. Plus shipping and if it is coming from Japan it is extortionate!! 

The UK is an expensive place to be a car enthusiast.


.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I have heard about your overhead and VAT. You guys are real troopers playing with this hobby. The guys at ECC are always telling me how much easier we have it in the states.

Eric


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Liking this Alpha 12. Wish I could have afforded to do this before taking delivery :bowdown1: the new owner will certainly have something pretty unique, especially considering it will be living in Peru.


----------

